# Topics > Robotics > World records >  Guinness World Records

## Airicist

Website - guinnessworldrecords.com

youtube.com/GuinnessWorldRecords

facebook.com/GuinnessWorldRecords

twitter.com/GWR

linkedin.com/company/guinness-world-records

instagram.com/guinnessworldrecords

Guinness World Records on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Records found for robot

----------


## Airicist

China-made robot sets record for longest walk

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> Walker I, a China-made robot, set a new Guinness World Record on Sunday for walking 134.03 kilometers in 54 hours.
> 
> The four-legged robot, made by a research team in southwest China's Chongqing University of Posts and Telecommunications (CQUPT), circled an indoor track in Chongqing from Oct. 24 to 27, taking 340,000 steps before it had to stop and recharge.
> 
> The distance it covered was more than twice as much as that by the former record holder, Ranger, which was developed by a team at Cornell University in the U.S, and the speed was 1.18 times faster.
> 
> Professor Li Qingdu, a leading researcher of the Walker I project, says their overall task isn't simply to extend the length the robot can trek, but rather, to study electrical efficiency, increase the robot's reliability and possibly, enabling the robots to perform dangerous, remotely controlled missions in place of a human being.


Article "Chinese Robot Makes Guinness World Record for Walking 134 km"

November 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Furthest distance covered by a quadruped robot - Guinness World Records

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> Watch another extraordinary victory for the fast-developing science of robotics when a Chinese developed machine set a new world record for Furthest distance covered by a quadruped robot. 
> 
> Developed by a team led by Professor Li Qingdu from the College of Automation of Chongqing University of Posts and Telecommunications, the robot, named Xingzhe No.1, took the title after travelling an incredible 134.03 km (83.28 miles). 
> 
> The Guinness World Records guidelines for this title state that the robot must complete its journey on a single charge or tank of fuel, and so, moving continuously for 54 hours 34 minutes, Walker 1 completed 1,405 laps of a 95.39 m indoor track, running rings around the previous record-holder - Cornell University’s (USA) Ranger Robot, which covered a comparatively small distance of 65.18 km (40.5 miles) in New York, USA, in 2011.


Article "Quadruped robot made in China walks over 134 km to set new record"

by Rachel Swatman
November 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "15 official world records set by robots"

by Robotiq Inc., Alex Owen-Hill
November 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Drone display sets world record for most UAVs airborne simultaneously

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> A spectacular display of drone technology by Intel Corporation (USA) involving 100 small aircrafts being launched skywards in formation has earned a new world record title for the Most Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) airborne simultaneously. 
> 
> Controlled on the ground by a crew using PCs with Intel software, the mass of drones lit up the night sky in sync to a live performance of Beethoven’s Fifth Symphony and executed a stunning light show resembling a fireworks display.
> 
> “Drone 100” took place at Flugplatz Ahrenlohe, Tornesch, Germany, in November 2015. The record was set in collaboration with Ars Electronica Futurelab to push the limits of the UAV industry and to show what UAVs can be used for.
> 
> "Intel stuns during CES keynote with record for most drones airborne simultaneously - watch incredible footage"
> 
> by Rachel Swatman
> January 6, 2016


Spaxels, LED-equipped quadcopters

----------


## Airicist

Drone Megacopter - Guinness World Records

Published on Jan 19, 2016




> Henning Pedersen and students of the University of Oslo (all Norway) built a giant drone which has flown into the record books after achieving the Heaviest payload lifted by a remote-controlled multicopter.


"Video: Giant multicopter drone that could lift weight of a human adult flies into record books"

by Rachel Swatman
January 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Fastest 100 m ascent by a quadcopter - Guinness World Records

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> The fastest 100 m ascent by a quadcopter is 3.871 s and was achieved by Dirk Brunner (Germany), in Munich, Bayern, Germany, on 17 October 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Fastest robot to solve a Rubik's Cube - Guinness World Records

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> The fastest robot to solve a Rubik's Cube is Sub1 with a time of 0.887 seconds, built by Albert Beer (Germany), and demonstrated at the Cubikon Store, in Munich, Germany, 23 January 2016. Read the full story here:
> "Video: Fastest robot to solve a Rubik’s cube record falls again as German engineer takes title"
> 
> by Rachel Swatman
> February 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Most robots dancing simultaneously - Guinness World Records

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> The most robots dancing simultaneously is 540 Alpha 1S and was achieved by UBTECH Robotics Corp. (China), in Shenzhen, China o
> 
> The robot dance was filmed and broadcast during the during the annual CCTV Spring Festival Gala.

----------


## Airicist

100 Drones in flight

Published on May 11, 2016




> Intel achieved the record for the most unmanned aerial
> vehicles (UAVs) airborne simultaneously with 100 drones 
> in Germany, on 4 November 2015. They demonstrated the 100 drone display once again, this time in Palm Springs, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Football dropped from drone and controlled - Guinness World Records

Published on Jun 1, 2016




> Multiple record-breaking freestyle footballer John Farnworth set a brand new record for the Highest soccer ball dropped and controlled, as he managed to successfully trap the ball after it fell from 105ft = 32 metres.


"Video: Football freestyler controls soccer ball dropped from drone to set new record"

by Rachel Swatman
May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Most robots dancing simultaneously - Guinness World Records

Published on Aug 3, 2016




> At the Qingdao Beer Festival in Shandong, China, 1,007 robots bopped and shimmied their way to a new world record for the Most robots dancing simultaneously.


"Video: 1,007 dancing robots break world record in China"

by Rachel Swatman
August 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Fastest robot to solve a Rubik's Cube - Guinness World Records

Published on Mar 3, 2017




> Robot breaks world record solving Rubik's cube in 0.637 seconds
> 
> German engineer Albert Beer has continued to work on his Sub1 robot since achieving the record for the Fastest robot to solve a Rubik's Cube back in January 2016. 
> 
> The updated Sub1 Reloaded has a new Infineon processor chip and it is now able to decipher the famously difficult puzzle in just 0.637 seconds – beating the previous record of 0.887 seconds.


"Video: Robot breaks world record solving Rubik's cube in 0.637 seconds"

by Rachel Swatman
March 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Table tennis playing robot breaks world record - Japan Tour

Published on Feb 23, 2017




> The record breaking robot that teaches humans how to play table tennis.


"Video: The record breaking robot that teaches humans how to play table tennis"

by Kristen Stephenson
February 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

RC planes swarm breaks world record - Guinness World Records

Published on Aug 11, 2017




> With hundreds of model aircraft fans set to attend their annual ‘Flight Fest’ gathering, they decided it would be the perfect occasion to attempt the Guinness World Records title for the Most RC model aircraft airborne simultaneously.


"Video: Watch 179 RC model aircraft flying at the same time"

by Rachel Swatman
August 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Most robots dancing simultaneously - Guinness World Records

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> The most robots dancing simultaneously is 1,069 and was achieved by WL Intelligent Technology Co, Ltd in Guangzhou, Guangdong, China. The robots were Dobi models who along with being programmed to dance can also sing, box, play football and execute kung fu moves. The robot display broke the previous record of 1,007, achieved by Ever Win Company & Ltd. in 2017


Dobi, mini humanoid robot, WL Toys, China

----------


## Airicist

Jumpen the skipping penguin robot - Guinness World Records

Published on Nov 3, 2017




> Robots are not traditionally known for their skipping ability, however one penguin-shaped robot has changed that with a new Guinness World Records title. 
> Skipping is one of the oldest and best-loved playground pursuits with kids doing it all over the world along with many adults who use it as a fun yet simple way to help keep fit.


"Video: The penguin-shaped robot that’s skipped into the record books"

by David Stubbings
November 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Massive robot dance! - Guinness World Records

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> At Guinness World Records we want to show that everyone in the world is the best at something, and we’re here to measure it! Whether you’ve got the stretchiest skin, know the world’s smallest dog or want to create the largest human dominoes chain we want to hear about it. 
> 
> Here on the Guinness World Records YouTube channel we want to showcase incredible talent. If you're looking for videos featuring the world's tallest, shortest, fastest, longest, oldest and most incredible things on the planet, you're in the right place.
> 
> This latest attempt was organised by Italy’s TIM S.p.A. in Rome, using the Alpha 1S robot which is just under 40 cm (15.7 in) tall and made of aluminium alloy with a plastic coating.


Alpha 1S, mini humanoid robot, UBTECH Robotics Corp., Ltd, China

----------


## Airicist

Matt Denton: Largest rideable hexapod - Meet the record breakers

Published on Sep 17, 2018




> Watching Star Wars as a seven-year-old has inspired a British engineer to create a two-tonne robot that has walked into the record books.
> 
> Matt Denton, from Hampshire (UK) has now built the Largest rideable hexapod robot, which measures 2.8 m x 5 m (9 ft 2 in x 16 ft 4 in) and weighs almost two tonnes.


"Video: This Star Wars-inspired walking robot weighs two tonnes and travels at less than 1 mph"

by Connie Suggitt
September 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Largest autonomous car parade - Guinness World Records

Published on Jan 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Robotic marathon man: Simon Kindleysides - Guinness World Records

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> When 40,000 people lined up at the start line of the 2018 Virgin Money London Marathon on 22 April, there was one participant who was unique.
> 
> He wasn’t running the marathon, he was walking. But not just walking. He was doing the 26.2-mile distance in an exoskeleton suit, just months after taking his first steps in four years.
> 
> 36 hours and 46 minutes after setting off (which included 27 hours 32 minutes of walking), Simon Kindleysides, 34, from Norwich (UK), set a new record for the fastest marathon distance in a robotic walking device.


ReWalk, powered exoskeleton, ReWalk Robotics Ltd., Yokneam Ilit, Israel

----------


## Airicist

Largest humanoid robot

Sep 30, 2019




> Massive Mononofu weighs 7.3 tonnes, and was designed by Masaaki Nagumo who loved the anime series Mobile Suit Gundam. Like his hero from the TV series, he now pilots a giant robot!

----------

